# SouthBend 10L handles



## Rick Berk (Feb 10, 2013)

I would kile to remove the knob from the cast iron hadwheel for removing 100 dings. since the handle is solid and pressed into a blind hole I was hoping there is an easy way to remove for polishing.  I put an OAK block on each side of handle into the vice and hit on both sides of the handwheel with no lock. I hate to drill thru the handwheel and punch it out. Any body worked this problem out yet? Thanks.


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 10, 2013)

You need to make a small version of ball joint fork. I used a piece of steel 3/8" x 1" about 6" long. Milled a taper on it and 3/8" or 7/16"(depends on your handle size) slot in it, then just drove it between the handwheel and handle. If I can find it I'll post a picture later.


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 10, 2013)

I couldn't find the one I made for this but I found a round one I had made for something else and it worked fine.






It's a piece of 7/8" round with one side milled flat and the other side milled at a 20 degree angle. Slot is .475 wide.


----------



## radial1951 (Feb 10, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> I couldn't find the one I made for this but I found a round one I had made for something else and it worked fine.
> 
> View attachment 47094
> 
> ...



OldMachinist, That's a smart way to solve that problem. I remember filing and polishing the handle on my H10 with it still in the wheel. Same with the cross feed ball handle. Not easy... pita!

Regards, RossG
radial1951
_____________


----------



## Rick Berk (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks to all, I'll mill one out tonight, boy, pictures are sure worth a 1000 words. There is no way to polish with the handle on the wheel with any good success, the wheel literally looks like some one cleaned his file out on it everyday and 360 degrees around. I'm off and running.


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 15, 2013)

Did you get the handles out?


----------



## Ed T (Feb 15, 2013)

Worked great for me. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rick Berk (Mar 2, 2013)

Wanted to update and thank everyone the advice and direction on removing the knobs from the levers and handwheels on my 10L. I made a tool like described with the exception of (I beveled the inside opening to match the flare on the knob) and they all poped right out. One was a little tighter than the others and found red locktite on the shaft. Another piece of input for others, I made a mandrel for turning the handwheels and the one on the tailstock being rather buggered, I started with an 8 inch fine file and it was not working well enough so I got a 14 " double cut, It worked a little better but soon just was not removing materail as fast as I wanted. The I looked at the file and there were no teeth left on it, I looked at the 8" and the same thing. I then started working it down with 100 grit cloth wrapped around my now (scrap files). I worked it down to 600 grit and it looks like chrome now.


----------

